
Tensions Flare as Hackers Root Out Flaws in Voting Machines - humantiy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tensions-flare-as-hackers-root-out-flaws-in-voting-machines-1534078801
======
humantiy
Since it's paywalled: [http://archive.is/f8S0K](http://archive.is/f8S0K)

